# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [30-11-17] UMTv2 - Setup Suite v2 - Major Update

## mohamed73

*Ultimate Multi Tool v2 Suite Setup - v2* *Innovative and Intelligent*     *Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v4.3*  *Lanix Code Calculator*
- S50
- S100
- S105
- S115
- S120
- S200
- S210
- S215
- S400
- S410
- S500
- S600
- S700
- T60
- T65
- T99
- W20
- W30
- W31
- Z11
- Z20
- W32   *Added Qualcomm Generic QCN Format*
- Now QCN read by us will be QPST compatible
- You can still write UMT Format QCN, and QPST Format too   *Fixed Motorola Factory Mode on New FRP Method*   *Motorola Enable / Disable Factory Mode*
- You can manually Enable/Disable Factory Mode
- Check Misc Tools in Motorola Tab    *Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v1.3*  *Huawei UPDATE APP Extractor*
- You can extract all or selected parts
- Firmware XML will be created automatically
- You can flash extracted Firmware with QcFire   *Enable Diag in EDL (Flash Mode)*
- You can use this to Enable Diag without ROOT
- Enable OEM Unlock from Developer Option first
- This method may not work on Locked Bootloader Phones (Need Test)
- This method is tested on following devices:
-- ZUK Z2 (Z2131)
-- Coolpad Note 5 (3600i)   *Updated 100+ Loaders*   *Improved Booting Process*    *Ultimate Multi Tool - LG v0.3*  *Added for Flashing*
- D802
- D855
- D722K
- F690L
- H791
- H960A
- K430DSY   *Fixed Restart of Phone on Read Info*    *Ultimate Multi Tool - MTK v1.1*  *Motorola FRP Reset*
- XT1663
- XT1724
- XT1726
- XT1754
- XT1770
- XT1773   *Fixed Bug on FRP Reset*   *Improved Flashing Process*    *Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.8* 
- Updated for Compatibility with other Modules     *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT    WARNING : 
ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY WARNING
READ CAREFULLY Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law. We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies. We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused. Please refer to our EULA on Software Start.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool *   *IMPORTANT INFORMATION* *This Update needs Latest Card Firmware*
You must update your CARD to latest Firmware using UMT Card Firmware Updater
Download *UMT Card Firmware Updater* from *Support\UMT_Fw_Updater* folder
Once your CARD is updated, you need to use *UMT Support Access 2.0* to Download *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] You can still download new Setup and UMT Fw Updater using old Support Access.   How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].    SUCCESS STORIES? Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.    PLEASE  DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND  SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

